# Tow behind or push spreader?



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Trying to figure if I should go with a tow behind or push spreader. Any recommendations? I have 18k yard. I figured a tow behind would be easier and faster but the push behind might give me better control.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I've got 13K lawn and use a tow, you've got 18.5K ... I'm thinking tow for you :thumbup: Compare the quality of the hopper agitator mechanism before deciding on a spreader model.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

That is what I'm thinking too. Do you have any brand recommendations? I saw a few on the big box guys sites and they didn't get great reviews (even Deere).


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

I've got the John Deere branded Brinly BS-36BH. Works for me.

https://brinly.com/product/bs-36bh-175-lb-tow-spreader/

125 lbs loaded
https://postimg.cc/image/yq5d9wec1/


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Ive thought about a tow behind for my 18,000 but wonder about control as well. Like edging and tight spots. Plus storage of another big item in my garage. Ill just stick with me scotts deluxe and get some needed exercise.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Get both!

I have a Earthway walk behind and Agri-fab tow behind for 10K sq ft.

Walk behind does allow easier application in tighter areas.

Tow behind makes easy work of quick applications of thrower-down items, like Milorganite and bug killer.

Edit- Wow, look at that brown patch in the background. Ew.


----------



## HomerGuy (Jun 5, 2017)

I've got 35k and use a Lesco 80lb push spreader. I bought it before I got the ZTR.

Now that I've got something I could pull a spreader with, I'm still not sure that I would get a pull behind spreader. Most of the time I am only dropping 50-100 lbs anyways per app, so I don't find the push spreader to be burdensome. Now if I was dropping Milo (and I don't because of cost) and having to drop 500lbs per app, my thoughts might be different.

I am planning to get a tow behind sprayer before next season though.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

I still push out up to half acre.. On a hot day, am starting to get too old for that. 

By the time all is said and done, depending on the overall landscape, I don't think it really takes a whole lot more time to push. Having to go around things, trees, beds, whatever, also getting in and out of any tight areas or blind corners, and still get even coverage can be a challenge for a tow behind. Conversely, if it's all wide open and a large area, tow behind makes more sense.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

20k, all done with walk-behind equipment. I have an 80lb Lesco push and it's more than adequate.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

My entire yard is pretty wide open. Have a few trees in the front yard at the very edge of my property near the road. I'm thinking about turning that into a bed anyway so I may not fertilize that area. The only other thing I have is a shed in the corner of my backyard which I could just use a hand spreader for behind it (very very small area). I do think it would save me a lot of time using tow behind but I also want good coverage. If tow behind spreaders don't have a good spread, I'd rather get the job done right with a walk behind.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

I just use the Earthway bag spreader on my 19k. It's worked well for the last 15 or so years and I have much better control than a push or pull behind.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Went to Lowe's yesterday and they had a brand new 130lb tow behind Deere spreader for 75% off. I couldn't pass it up. I think it was the floor model which is fine with me. Only thing I have noticed so far is the hole is never 100% closed. It is open a little less than 1/8". Is this normal or should it be fully closed? I think I can easily fix it by bending the end of the rod that adjusts the size of the opening. If not, I can always return it.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

h22lude said:


> Went to Lowe's yesterday and they had a brand new 130lb tow behind Deere spreader for 75% off. I couldn't pass it up. I think it was the floor model which is fine with me. Only thing I have noticed so far is the hole is never 100% closed. It is open a little less than 1/8". Is this normal or should it be fully closed? I think I can easily fix it by bending the end of the rod that adjusts the size of the opening. If not, I can always return it.


The hopper gate should be fully closed when set to closed position. The handle to open/close the gate might have bolts than can be loosened to adjust. Step 17 in the manual explains adjustment.

http://agri-fab.com/Portals/0/Manuals/45-04632.pdf


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

Awesome, thank you. I'll look at that when I get home


----------



## PA Lawn Guy (Jul 2, 2018)

h22lude said:


> Went to Lowe's yesterday and they had a brand new 130lb tow behind Deere spreader for 75% off. I couldn't pass it up. I think it was the floor model which is fine with me. Only thing I have noticed so far is the hole is never 100% closed. It is open a little less than 1/8". Is this normal or should it be fully closed? I think I can easily fix it by bending the end of the rod that adjusts the size of the opening. If not, I can always return it.


It's amazing how much awesome stuff you can score on clearance this time of year. The irony is, it's actually right when you probably need it most!

Nice find, 'grats! :thumbup:


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

My lot is about 2.5 acres broken up into multiple "yards".

I've got a pull behind, a push, and multiple hand spreaders. I use the pull behind for areas that I can adequately maneuver the lawn tractor. I don't pull with my ZTR, I've been told never to do that. The other areas I use the hand spreader (1-4K)

The push spreader I bought YEARS ago in my typical smaller square suburban lots and even then I tended to prefer the hand spreader.

I'd probably go one more level up if I were buying the pull behind today but what I have works fine. It's about 7 years old now. I think I paid less than $100 for it at Northern Tool. I thoroughly wash it and the tractor off after every application.

I do NOT approach the 100 lbs advertised load as I don't think the axle would take much of a bump with that weight. I stay under 60 lbs and typically just a single 40-50 pound bag at a time and refill as needed. I also fertilize more often and less product. If I need to put done more I do it in multiple passes for more even coverage. That's the beauty of the pull behind, I run the tractor a speed 4 of 5 with the meter closed more than recommended on the spreader. My measure is how much fertilizer I spread in total, not how fast it's dispensed. Much like liquid metering from the tow behind sprayer, volume per 1K feet is all that matters.

Look for pneumatic tires, metal gears, a sturdy axle, and controls that are accessible. I'll admit that reaching back to turn this on/off was tricky at first but I've mastered it. I also do a full perimeter drop first and then loop to the center. That pattern works for MY lawn and you'll develop your own.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Scotts-Turf-Builder-5-lb-Broadcast-Spreader/1058067?cm_mmc=SCE_PLA-_-LawnGarden-_-Fertilizer-_-1058067:Scotts&CAWELAID=&kpid=1058067&CAGPSPN=pla&store_code=2516&k_clickID=ef377b25-e7c6-4fd5-9abf-afff822d78bb&gclid=CjwKCAjw_IPcBRAjEiwAl44QkUFZkHdCVC0zcmNf7XRcw6JNeSjG_Uin-z0dJa0Zay_t5s8C5CBQcBoCWYQQAvD_BwE


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Since I have 30k of maintained lawn I have a Brinley tow behind that works well. I'm still going to get a Lesco 50# walk behind. One I love the Lesco spreader and it will work well for the tight spots around the pool.


----------

